# Senior Golden



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

There is a good site for assessing the quality of life you might want to look at:

https://vet.osu.edu/vmc/sites/defau...n/HTB/Difficult decisions 2017 web proof1.pdf

I know you love her and you are the best ones to decide what she needs. Best wishes for a good care plan. I will say, when my Tawny could no longer stay standing to go potty, I chose to let her go. It was hard but she just looked at me with this "I'm done" look and I knew it was time.


----------



## Silo (Dec 25, 2017)

You could look up a holistic vet who does acupuncture. I've seen it work very well for several dogs.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I know all too well how difficult this is, as we went through the same thing with our sweet golden mix at 15 years old. Although she was still very bright with her mind, her body just wasn't cooperating and she couldn't get up without assistance and could barely walk without assistance. We chose to have our vet come to our home and lovingly put her to sleep with us on the floor with her, whispering to her how much we loved her and would never forget her. Three years later, she still lives on in our hearts.

I'm sorry you're facing the same situation.


----------



## Nick and Donna (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't want to sound mean but we have been hoping she would just go to sleep and not wake up. I don't want her to be alone if we have "it" done but I don't think either of us could stand to be in the room either.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Unfortunately, so many of our members including myself have been through this many times. It is never an easy discussion and there is never enough time. Don't feel bad for your feelings, they are totally normal. With my Cosmo I absolutely could not be with him when his time came. My husband was holding him at the vet's and I was outside sobbing. I was so thankful he was with my husband who loved and adored him as much if not more than I did. However, when it was time for my Harley (only 2 months after Cosmo) I just HAD to be with her. I held her in my arms on the floor thanking her and telling how much we all loved her. It was very peaceful and I couldn't imagine it any other way. Do what your heart tells you to. There is no right or wrong. She KNOWS you love her!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Nick and Donna said:


> I don't want to sound mean but we have been hoping she would just go to sleep and not wake up. I don't want her to be alone if we have "it" done but I don't think either of us could stand to be in the room either.


It is of course, a personal decision. We feel that for the years of love and loyalty our dog has given us, we don't want them surrounded by strangers and in fear and confusion in their last moments. It was our gift to her for all the gifts she gave us, to be there with her. I personally am there, holding and comforting all my pets when they take their last breath. 

We too, hoped that Diamond would take the decision out of our hands and would pass in her sleep. But then we realized, it would not be fair to her either, to be home alone while we were at work if she did pass on her own.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry you're facing this difficult decision. Your vet should be able to give you some guidance if you're unable to make the decision. Having been through it three times now, I'm glad we were with our dogs when they were peacefully euthanized. I felt that relieving their misery was the last loving thing we could do for them but it was heartbreaking nonetheless. I hope you'll find some comfort knowing your dog enjoyed 16 years of wonderful care, love and commitment. There are far too many dogs that never know a loving, safe home like you've provided. My sympathies to you both.


----------



## Nick and Donna (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies. I know we are prolonging the inevitable and also know that we are being selfish to her by doing so. We are still trying to make the very difficult decision. We are to take a baby goat to the vet tomorrow (2/28) to get disbudded so, I'll talk to my husband as to whether we should take Heidi as well. Thanks again!!

PS She has always been one to sit out in the front yard after dark and bark. We've never known what she was barking at until the night before last. We had a strange cat in our yard and my husband used a flashlight to shine out in the dark to see where it had run to and he saw some dear standing in the yard eating grass. I guess, all these years, she has been barking at the dear,....and possibly the cat....to let them know they were not welcome in "her" yard. We've also seen where wild hogs have 
recently (over the past weekend) rooted up the ground in the pasture in front of the house so, she was probably letting them know the same thing. :')


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I understand your feeling. Personally I would not take her with the goat to the vet. Could the vet come to your house for this last visit. So much calmer for her and for you. A very difficult decision to make but seems as though it will be better for her as her quality of life seems to have reduced a lot.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nick and Donna said:


> I don't want to sound mean but we have been hoping she would just go to sleep and not wake up. I don't want her to be alone if we have "it" done but I don't think either of us could stand to be in the room either.


It's one of the hardest things I have ever had to do. I'm sorry you're faced with this, I've had to let 6 dogs over the last 20 years that lived well into their teens. I've always been with my guys when it was their time. It's not for everyone and I understand that. 

My current Vet came to the house to set my girl free two years ago, it was so much easier on her and us, and a lot more peaceful. 

Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Nick and Donna (Feb 26, 2018)

Well, we have made the decision that we will be taking Heidi to the vet this evening to have her put down. My husband gave her a bath last night...she has always loved getting bathed...and I fed her as well as I possibly could. She slept in the house and we left her there today, while we are at work (we stopped letting her stay in the house because she had started to poop and pee on herself and I wasn't sure how to stop it from getting everywhere. Last night I taped several potty pads together and let her lay on those. I wish I had thought of that sooner). When we get off work, we will go home, get her up and take her to the vet. The attached pictures were taken last night (2/27/18) Thanks so much for all of the responses!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are faced with this, I lost my boy two and a half years ago, it's so hard, I'm sending you a hug and keeping you and your precious girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

